# starting to think about fish I would like to have.



## jbhillman (Aug 14, 2011)

While I let my tank cycle I am starting to research fish. What I want is two clown fish like Nemo, two blue damsels, and two yellow tangs. 
I have a 75 gallon tank with a 29 gallon sump. Total circulating water is almost 100 gallons.
I am feeding my tank to boost the nitrogen cycle. Posters here and the guy at the LFS told me that was a good idea. I want to build a good solid bio-filter because I want to add all six fish at one time. That way, they will be to busy trying to figure out where they are to be interested in killing each other. 
Now all you experienced in this can tell me what is wrong with this idea. I have started researching these fish and am finding many conflicting opinions already.
BTW. I know the tangs will outgrow the tank within three years. My plan is to upgrade to a 200 gallon tank, or bigger, within three years anyway. I have to learn this side of the hobby first.
The tank is a FOWLR.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Can't put that many Yellow Tangs in that size of a tank. Your lucky getting one in there. Other than that, go for it. Gonna havce a hard time with them for 3 years, if you ask me. But, hey, its your tank. Its just advice.


----------



## jbhillman (Aug 14, 2011)

Reefing Madness said:


> Can't put that many Yellow Tangs in that size of a tank. Your lucky getting one in there. Other than that, go for it. Gonna havce a hard time with them for 3 years, if you ask me. But, hey, its your tank. Its just advice.


Okay, so I forego the tangs and put a different yellow fish in. Having a hard time for three years was related to the tangs, or just saltwater fish keeping in general?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

jbhillman said:


> Okay, so I forego the tangs and put a different yellow fish in. Having a hard time for three years was related to the tangs, or just saltwater fish keeping in general?


Well, I went against advice when I had my 125g and put 3 Yellow Tangs in at once. Tank was to small and they killed each other until I just had the one. In a 3 year span, they will be much bigger than the ones I had in a 125g 6' long tank, mine only lasted a month. I would say you could keep one Yellow. He should be ok in there, from my experience.


----------



## jbhillman (Aug 14, 2011)

Reefing Madness said:


> Well, I went against advice when I had my 125g and put 3 Yellow Tangs in at once. Tank was to small and they killed each other until I just had the one. In a 3 year span, they will be much bigger than the ones I had in a 125g 6' long tank, mine only lasted a month. I would say you could keep one Yellow. He should be ok in there, from my experience.


 So one yellow tang would be okay. I have read that damsels can be aggressive and that clownfish are related to the damsels. I would love a tankful of clownfish, but I have read that more than one pair is too many. I have seen larger tanks with multiple clownfish but I think my tank is too small for that. One pair of clownfish, one pair of blue damsels and one yellow tang. That would be where I start and not add anything else until I know more about this. That big tank looks so empty, and 5 fish are not going to liven it up much.


----------



## fishhafner13 (Aug 25, 2011)

cheack out liveaquaria.com it is a great website with tons of useful information on temperment, suggested size of tanks, and fish compatability.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

jbhillman said:


> So one yellow tang would be okay. I have read that damsels can be aggressive and that clownfish are related to the damsels. I would love a tankful of clownfish, but I have read that more than one pair is too many. I have seen larger tanks with multiple clownfish but I think my tank is too small for that. One pair of clownfish, one pair of blue damsels and one yellow tang. That would be where I start and not add anything else until I know more about this. That big tank looks so empty, and 5 fish are not going to liven it up much.


You'd be suprised what 5 fish will do.  Clowns will actually school together if you have a bunch of them, like 6.


----------



## jbhillman (Aug 14, 2011)

Reefing Madness said:


> You'd be suprised what 5 fish will do.  Clowns will actually school together if you have a bunch of them, like 6.


Okay, so 6 clownfish and nothing else? Or three pairs of different kinds of clownfish? I'd prefer 6 identical clownfish. What about the blue damsels?
This is difficult from my perspective.
If it was freshwater, I would know of a lot of different combinations of fish that would make a happy community. I also know how many tropical freshwater fish my setup would support, and it isn't just a few. 30 or 40 easy as long as I stayed in the neon, molly, swordfish, tetra, range. Angels can get quite big. I once had a pair that tried to raise babies. Both laid eggs. That was a problem. No male. They were 8 inches top to bottom and alone in a 45 gallon tank. they killed every male I put in with them.
I am over 60. I do not have 30 years to learn everything I need to know about every saltwater fish there is. I need a little help to start.
I am feeding the tank and the ammonia level is starting to climb . (2PPM) That is a good thing. I want the tank to be able to support the bio load I intend to put in it in about 6 weeks. In a few days I will take the whole range of readings. Right now, I am glad that I have ammonia showing. That will give the live rock and live sand something to live on. Lacking a jumbo shrimp, I put about 6 small cocktail shrimp in.
One more thing. The guy at the LFS said I should be doing a 25% water change every week. That contradicts most of what I have read here and elsewhere. I think he is trying to sell me more salt. He is also the guy that said it was a good idea to put #5 argonite sand, white sand and live sand in the tank all at the same time for a substrate. (120 pounds total) I got one response to that post too late. I already had the tank set up. I am less sure that he is a good source for information. I won't name the store. National name brand.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

jbhillman said:


> Okay, so 6 clownfish and nothing else? Or three pairs of different kinds of clownfish? I'd prefer 6 identical clownfish. What about the blue damsels?
> This is difficult from my perspective.
> If it was freshwater, I would know of a lot of different combinations of fish that would make a happy community. I also know how many tropical freshwater fish my setup would support, and it isn't just a few. 30 or 40 easy as long as I stayed in the neon, molly, swordfish, tetra, range. Angels can get quite big. I once had a pair that tried to raise babies. Both laid eggs. That was a problem. No male. They were 8 inches top to bottom and alone in a 45 gallon tank. they killed every male I put in with them.
> I am over 60. I do not have 30 years to learn everything I need to know about every saltwater fish there is. I need a little help to start.
> ...


Same clowns. I'd stay away from the damsels, as they mature and accustomed to the tank, they will run the clowns outta town. Maybe throw in a Goby or something of that nature. You can keep more than just the 6 clowns and a Goby. The yellow tang I'd tell ya to go ahead and throw in there also. It takes time for them to grow, I've had them, and I must say that is one fish I was never, ever able to keep alive inmy tank, no problems with the rest, but I must have had 10 yellows in my time, not able to keep one over 3 months. Size per gallon rule in a salt tank doesn't work. Its what your system is capable of handling. How muc Live Rock, how big of a skimmer, and such.
LFS told you wrong. Its a 25% water change monthly, or a 10% weekly. Those guys are trained to sell stuff. I haven't run into to many guys that actually know what they are doing in those stores.


----------



## jbhillman (Aug 14, 2011)

Got all the readings where they should be. Added two yellowtailed blue damsels and one yellow tang. They grazed all the algae growing on the rock within 24 hours. I think they even ate the featherdusters. I then added four clowns. Ammonia and nitrites are staying at 0ppm and nitrate is staying just about 5ppm. PH is staying a little low at 8.0 Added a powerhead to improve circulation and redirected flow from sump to ripple the surface. Other than that, how can I bring up the PH?
I am only feeding once per day and having difficulty determining how much to feed since the water currents disperse the food very quickly. Should I shut off the circulation when I feed?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

jbhillman said:


> Got all the readings where they should be. Added two yellowtailed blue damsels and one yellow tang. They grazed all the algae growing on the rock within 24 hours. I think they even ate the featherdusters. I then added four clowns. Ammonia and nitrites are staying at 0ppm and nitrate is staying just about 5ppm. PH is staying a little low at 8.0 Added a powerhead to improve circulation and redirected flow from sump to ripple the surface. Other than that, how can I bring up the PH?
> I am only feeding once per day and having difficulty determining how much to feed since the water currents disperse the food very quickly. Should I shut off the circulation when I feed?


Gotta watch them for a few to see how long it does take them to eat whats floating around.


----------

